# How to remove songs



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

I know this may sound stupid but I still haven't figured out how to removed cached songs on my USB stick. I would add a few songs didn't want them anymore hook the USB back to my computer & remove & reinsert the USB stick back in the car USB slot & the songs I just removed are still cached in the car & continue to play. So basically what I am asking is how do I clear my cache songs from the car or list or whatever the proper method is?

Edit: Ops it seems I posted this in the wrong section & I just noticed this right after submitting can a mod please move this thread over to - Gen1 Audio/Electrical Tutorials


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Not sure if it's like MyLink but you had to rename the USB every time you add or delete stuff from it.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Not all USB flash drives are created equal. Some have firmware on them to mimic a hard drive, but physically don't really work like one. What brand and capacity is your drive? How was it prepared for use? How do you load music files on it?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Not sure if it's like MyLink but you had to rename the USB every time you add or delete stuff from it.


Are we talking about the base radio? Because I don't think I've ever run into that situation on my MyLink. I'd be surprised if GM equipped these radios with enough memory to cache much more than a song or two. I'm wondering if your computer actually wrote the changes back out to the USB drive.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Not sure if it's like MyLink but you had to rename the USB every time you add or delete stuff from it.


No this isn't the MyLink setup, just standard one. So rename the USB drive ? & this should re-index (cache) the new updated song list? 




Jim Frye said:


> Not all USB flash drives are created equal. Some have firmware on them to mimic a hard drive, but physically don't really work like one. What brand and capacity is your drive? How was it prepared for use? How do you load music files on it?


Its a SanDisk 4GB stick USB drive, now prepared all I did was hook it in my mac & dumped songs to it & then put it in my car & that was it until I tried to move a few songs which leads me to this issue.



ChevyGuy said:


> Are we talking about the base radio? Because I don't think I've ever run into that situation on my MyLink. I'd be surprised if GM equipped these radios with enough memory to cache much more than a song or two. I'm wondering if your computer actually wrote the changes back out to the USB drive.


Yes when I connect the USB drive to the car radio, the songs I deleted prior are still cached in the car & play as if they are still on the disk which I know they are not. So this is the part that confuses me, I tried even checking the options & configs in the car radio to see if they was options to remove or re-index all have been unsuccessful.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

joshuab said:


> Yes when I connect the USB drive to the car radio, the songs I deleted prior are still cached in the car & play as if they are still on the disk which I know they are not.


I'd suspect the directory is cached. As I'm sure you know, deleting files doesn't really erase them - it just removes them from the directory. Unless that part where the song lived has been overwritten, the file is still there.

Out of curiosity, I wonder what happens if you start the radio with the USB removed wait a while and then plug it in. In short, force the radio to acknowledge the device has been removed.

Eons ago, I remember computers having problems with phantom floppy disks. The switch that told the computer the floppy disk had been removed was defective. So the computer would list files on a drive that was empty.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> Are we talking about the base radio? Because I don't think I've ever run into that situation on my MyLink. I'd be surprised if GM equipped these radios with enough memory to cache much more than a song or two. I'm wondering if your computer actually wrote the changes back out to the USB drive.


MyLink especially the troublesome 2013's anything would set them off. Not renaming the USB every time you add/delete something, emoji in contact names, and having more than 25 songs in a playlist were key issues on top of what my actual radio had. When I traded in MyLink only had AM/FM/and XM. USB and BT were no longer features.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Seems like this has been a known issue with the CRUZE. If someone could be so bold to explain how old songs can still play according to a few posters?



jon.frederick said:


> The radio or what ever is running the index has a cache memory or a data storage area.
> 
> I have 1GB MP3 player and in the morning or if the USB MP3 player is reinserted the indexing occurs. Heres the other shoe which contridics the comment made above by Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service.
> 
> ...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Seems like this has been a known issue with the CRUZE. If someone could be so bold to explain how old songs can still play according to a few posters?


 Right here is the speculation. Possibly a reformat can fix it...



ChevyGuy said:


> I'd suspect the directory is cached. As I'm sure you know, deleting files doesn't really erase them - it just removes them from the directory. Unless that part where the song lived has been overwritten, the file is still there.
> 
> Out of curiosity, I wonder what happens if you start the radio with the USB removed wait a while and then plug it in. In short, force the radio to acknowledge the device has been removed.
> 
> Eons ago, I remember computers having problems with phantom floppy disks. The switch that told the computer the floppy disk had been removed was defective. So the computer would list files on a drive that was empty.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

At least you don't have the issue our MyLink does where it periodically reverts to the first song it played upon vehicle start. Sometimes it'll be days, sometimes an hour. 

That song is Come Sail Away, by Styx. Consequentially, my wife hates that song now. I laugh my ass when MyLink decides to play it on its own.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

The original poster's issue did also occur on my original non-mylink radio. And regretfully, the only way I found to solve the issue was to reformat the drive anytime I needed to make a change.


Reverting back to the first song played is still an improvement on my 11's factory radio appearing to have fallen in love with one particular artist and play their music more frequently than anyone else.... in my case it was Weird Al.

My factory radio also had a knack for selecting music in an ironic sense of timing. For example i selected random and the first song it played was Genesis Countdown from Star Trek II. This happened about 15 minutes prior to Leonard Nimoy's death being announced.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

MP81 said:


> At least you don't have the issue our MyLink does where it periodically reverts to the first song it played upon vehicle start. Sometimes it'll be days, sometimes an hour.
> 
> That song is Come Sail Away, by Styx. Consequentially, my wife hates that song now. I laugh my ass when MyLink decides to play it on its own.


I just pressed the setting in the Menu/Select button (thanks Mike) that starts the stick from where it left off last. Since I didn't know how to do this I've been playing the same songs in the same order for 3 years now and it was getting really old!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MP81 said:


> At least you don't have the issue our MyLink does where it periodically reverts to the first song it played upon vehicle start. Sometimes it'll be days, sometimes an hour.
> 
> That song is Come Sail Away, by Styx. Consequentially, my wife hates that song now. I laugh my ass when MyLink decides to play it on its own.


My car played the first song on my phone EVERY TIME I plugged it in. Acoustic #3 by the Goo Goo Dolls. Ugh. Yes, very annoying. Then shuffled in the same order.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I just pressed the setting in the Menu/Select button (thanks Mike) that starts the stick from where it left off last. Since I didn't know how to do this I've been playing the same songs in the same order for 3 years now and it was getting really old!





jblackburn said:


> My car played the first song on my phone EVERY TIME I plugged it in. Acoustic #3 by the Goo Goo Dolls. Ugh. Yes, very annoying. Then shuffled in the same order.


Ours will usually remember what album it's been on (my wife listens to the same album for what seems like a month), but randomly you'll start the car, and it'll load Come Sail Away, instead of the album she was on.

It's not even the first song, or the first album, or even the first song in the album - just happened to be the first song I scrolled through and selected when I first inserted the USB after loading it up.


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

Being an old fart, I'm chuckling thinking what someone might have thought 50 years ago, if you'd asked, "How do I remove a song from my car?"


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

17Hatch6MT said:


> Being an old fart, I'm chuckling thinking what someone might have thought 50 years ago, if you'd asked, "How do I remove a song from my car?"


Or even just 20 years ago.


----------

